# Pics frm the Midlands Renaultsport Mega Meet :D



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

Well another Midlands Mega Meet was organised on Sunday and we had expected 60 cars but had about just over 30 show up - still a great meet 

was good to meet you Russ - hope you enjoyed it! we didnt get much time to chat detailing in the end did we? lol

I left wanting the Black Renault 5 GTT <3 omg love that car!!

my pics:

all on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157621873579593/


















































































<3 <3 <3


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lovely to meet you too Sarah  Thanks for arranging, it was a good day!

Your car looked awesome! Was your bonnet warm when you applied the Megs UQD? It's kind of like a spray sealant, so that's probably why it streaked the way it did. The Field Glaze seemed to tidy it up quite well though.

I did Lora's RB 182 on Saturday (needs a machine polish though!) but it looks great in that last pic  Those white wheels are a right PITA though!! 

What happened to MeganeLady? I was looking forward to meeting her


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Is that you Russ in the pic with the camera?


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

nice 5GT i still really really want one, nice collection of cars as well :thumb:


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

Lump said:


> nice 5GT i still really really want one, nice collection of cars as well :thumb:


yeah that 5GTT is sooo nice - i have been dreaming about having one. there is the Renault Turbo Owners Club national day this saturday @ Mallory Park so will be off to that to see some in action on track 



RussZS said:


> Lovely to meet you too Sarah  Thanks for arranging, it was a good day!
> 
> Your car looked awesome! Was your bonnet warm when you applied the Megs UQD? It's kind of like a spray sealant, so that's probably why it streaked the way it did. The Field Glaze seemed to tidy it up quite well though.
> 
> ...


Russ - yeah the bonnet might have been warm as i used the QD about 10am when the sun had been on it for a short time in the morning, so might have done that. yeah the stuff you used sorted it out well 

Lora's was looking very nice, she is chuffed about getting the swirls out soon too 

MeganeLady couldnt make it as she was working unfortunately 



RosswithaOCD said:


> Is that you Russ in the pic with the camera?


no thats someone else


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

MeganeChick said:


> yeah that 5GTT is sooo nice - i have been dreaming about having one. there is the Renault Turbo Owners Club national day this saturday @ Mallory Park so will be off to that to see some in action on track


if you do get one let me have a go :thumb: :lol:


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

Lump said:


> if you do get one let me have a go :thumb: :lol:


haha!! okay, and same to you lol


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Gutted i missed this... next one ay


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

nice pics, no williams there? like the r26s the more i see them


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Brings back memories of when i helped run the RenaultSportsClub... we used to have monthly meets at Sutton Park or Star City.

Nice collection of cars. 

I've always fancied a phase1 R5 GTT... something about them. Its crazy what you can squeeze out of that little push rod engine !


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

Loving the clio 197's and the megane 225's, really nice motors, non of the websites i go on get meets this big, there all pants.

Good stuff people.


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

cool thanks, 

its because its from four renaultsport forums 

yeah i have a mission on my hands to get everyone together lol


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> nice pics, no williams there? like the r26s the more i see them


there is a lad with a Williams but he didnt come down in it this time


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

I did see this meet, up on CS.net but couldnt make it. Looks like a great turn out + some nice cars!


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

Imlooking at getting clio sport next so wanting a good forum to get some info on, but doesnt seem to be any really.


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

Copey said:


> Imlooking at getting clio sport next so wanting a good forum to get some info on, but doesnt seem to be any really.


doesnt seem to be any good forums?

there is cliosport.net and renaultsport.co.uk
or clio197.net if you're getting a 197

although most of the forums, especially meganesport - dont mind any sport member, there are lots of clio owners on there

im on both but prefer the latter, CS is too big for my liking whereas RS is easier to get to know everyone as its not too large lol

where you from? get signed up and come to our meets


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

CS is full of chavs who say FTW every second word:lol:


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

MeganeChick said:


> doesnt seem to be any good forums?
> 
> there is cliosport.net and renaultsport.co.uk
> or clio197.net if you're getting a 197
> ...


It just seemed that 197.net doesnt seem to have that much on it, was just after something with plenty of members with 197/225 talk, as im looking at one next.

I would feel abit wierd turing up to a renault meet in a C2 lol but suppose i wouldnt be doing any harm, thanks for that.


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> CS is full of chavs who say FTW every second word:lol:


haha, thats where i learned what FTW meant lol



Copey said:


> It just seemed that 197.net doesnt seem to have that much on it, was just after something with plenty of members with 197/225 talk, as im looking at one next.
> 
> I would feel abit wierd turing up to a renault meet in a C2 lol but suppose i wouldnt be doing any harm, thanks for that.


yeah 197.net is slow growing but worth joining for checking less frequently perhaps? think Jase who runs it has a few meets on the go occasionally too?

meganesport and renaultsport are your best bets then 

nah thats cool, we occasionally have different cars attending our meets, we are all a friendly bunch, if you are interested in getting an RS then everyone would be more than happy to answer any questions and let you have a nosey about etc


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

I will have to join and check out when the next meets are coming up then. thankyou


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i spotted my mate Sy in them :lol:


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

haha, yes snoozing in the boot lol


----------

